# Slip, Strip, Hurra! Heidi Klum verschenkt Unterhöschen



## Mandalorianer (3 März 2011)

*Slip, Strip, Hurra! Heidi Klum verschenkt Unterhöschen​*

Was für ein Auftritt! Heidi Klum (37, „Germany's Next Topmodel“) hat in aller Öffentlichkeit ihren Slip ausgezogen! Warum denn das?

Sie tat es für einen guten Zweck! Ort des Geschehens: Eine Gala nach der „Oscar“-Verleihung. US-Talkshow-Legende Jay Leno ließ auf der Aids-Benefiz-Party von Popstar Elton John persönliche Dinge von Prominenten sammeln, um sie in seiner Sendung zu versteigern.

Die Szene: Heidi wühlt in ihrer Handtasche nach einem geeigneten Beitrag. Lenos Mitarbeiter Ross Matthews fordert frech: „Ich nehme auch ein Kondom!“

Doch statt darauf zu antworten, entgegnet Klum: „Ich kann dir meine Unterhose geben!“ Und schon zieht unter dem Applaus des Publikums ihren Slip aus, packt ihn die Spenden-Tüte des verdutzten Matthews.

Heidis Gatte, Sänger Seal (48), war bei der Aktion übrigens außer Sichtweite. Sehen Sie oben im Video, wie seine schöne Frau so engagiert ausgeslippt ist ...

*
Gruss Gollum :thumbup:*


----------



## crazyjulian (3 März 2011)

n1 thx


----------



## Punisher (3 März 2011)

wo isn das Video


----------



## Isthor (3 März 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> wo isn das Video



Hier : http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...ieht-hoeschen-aus-jay-leno-28-02-2011-1x.html


----------



## Franky70 (3 März 2011)

Boah, damit kann sie einen neuen Geschäftszweig aufmachen!


----------

